# Studiologic Midi keyboard sending random MIDI messages!!! HELP!!!



## Counterpointer (Dec 21, 2017)

HELP!!!

I have been using my Studiologic VMK-188 for years without any problems, through midi connection into a Focusrite sound interface. I recently bought a Audient ID22, hooked it up via USB and haven't had any problems for over a month. The other day the Keyboard started to send random midi messages (Pedal Off to be exact), which messes everything up. 

I have tried to disconnect the pedal but the keyboard sends these random messages, and there's a lot of them, anyways. Super annoying!

Anyone got any clue what might be the problem?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 21, 2017)

Try hooking it up via MIDI again, instead of USB? If it's the same, it's probably time to bin it...


----------



## Counterpointer (Dec 21, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Try hooking it up via MIDI again, instead of USB? If it's the same, it's probably time to bin it...



Yeah, the problem is that the new Interface doesen' have any midi ports.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 21, 2017)

Still have that Focusrite, just to test? If not, you might be shit out of luck (or just upgrade that Audient to the one that has MIDI ports)... Studiologic isn't exactly known for their rock-solid firmwares...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 21, 2017)

@EvilDragon : None of the Audient audio interfaces (iD4, iD14 or iD22) have MIDI ports, unfortunately !


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 21, 2017)

Counterpointer said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I have been using my Studiologic VMK-188 for years without any problems, through midi connection into a Focusrite sound interface. I recently bought a Audient ID22, hooked it up via USB and haven't had any problems for over a month. The other day the Keyboard started to send random midi messages (Pedal Off to be exact), which messes everything up.
> 
> ...


You are not the first. I have a VMK-176. The screen stopped working on it a long time ago. Thankfully no random midi for me yet. But, in researching, I came across lots of users reporting random midi from the VMKs... sorry :(


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 21, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> @EvilDragon : None of the Audient audio interfaces (iD4, iD14 or iD22) have MIDI ports, unfortunately !



Bummer then. :/


----------



## Counterpointer (Dec 21, 2017)

Yeah, it really sucks. And it seems like there are no drivers available on their website.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 21, 2017)

Maybe one of those MIDI interfaces could do the trick then ?

https://m.thomann.de/fr/interfaces_midi.html


----------



## MatFluor (Dec 21, 2017)

as long shot - maybe the pedal connector got loose and now has a wiggle contact? (sorry, I don't know the right term in english - in german it would be a "Wackelkontakt"), meaning depending on wiggling it makes contact or not


----------



## Counterpointer (Dec 21, 2017)

MatFluor said:


> as long shot - maybe the pedal connector got loose and now has a wiggle contact? (sorry, I don't know the right term in english - in german it would be a "Wackelkontakt"), meaning depending on wiggling it makes contact or not



It sends the messages even though the pedal is disconnected.


----------



## MatFluor (Dec 21, 2017)

Counterpointer said:


> It sends the messages even though the pedal is disconnected.


Yes, because of the faulty solder there, it makes contact even though the pedal isn't plugged in (like a faulty solder on a light switch, it flickers although it might be turned off)

As said, that's just a possibility to check


----------



## Counterpointer (Dec 21, 2017)

MatFluor said:


> as long shot - maybe the pedal connector got loose and now has a wiggle contact? (sorry, I don't know the right term in english - in german it would be a "Wackelkontakt"), meaning depending on wiggling it makes contact or not



Yeah, maybe. Good idea! Seems to be the cheapest soultion to try. I'm not to eager to buy a new interface neither a new master keyboard.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 21, 2017)

We have 3 VMK-188 and all of them are sending random midi cc message after years of use, so you are not alone. 

We sent one unit to the service and the problem didn’t fixed completely. 

Therefore we upgraded all our keyboard to Kurzweil:D


----------



## steveo42 (Dec 22, 2017)

I had a similar problem. In my case it was a dirty slider / control. Went through this with my Roland RD700. The volume slider was dirty and would sporadically send out data. A little Caig Labs Gold and it's been fine ever since. When it was failing it was intermittent and drove me nuts for a while until I finally nailed it down.


----------

